# [Closed] VPN using Smoothwall Express 3.0



## dhirajk (Apr 23, 2012)

Dear Frinds,

I have install Smoothwall Express 3.0 Opensource Firewall and using
that I configured VPN using Static IP on both side i.e at my 2 offices.
Smoothwall shows vpn opned i.e connected to remote office and vice-versa but when I am trying to access machines behind smoothwall I didnt.
Configuration is as follows:-
Left side local ip is 192.168.100.0/24
Right side local IP is 192.168.1.0/24
I cannot access newtork machine having ip 192.168.100.111 from
remote locaiton i.e 192.168.1.4.
Please Help me as early as possible my frnd..Its very urgent to me...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2012)

http://community.smoothwall.org/forum/

Smoothwall isn't even based on FreeBSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2012)

Closed.


----------

